# Slot Car Video



## Capt Uante (Jun 27, 2009)

Thought some of you might enjoy my video on youtube. It was a lot of work getting the cars and set ready. Filming wasn't easy either! But I finally got what I wanted to do on video. 
It all started when I found my old set looking for stuff for a garage sell. Had to test it out to see if it still worked...and the rest is history. Not selling it now! Too much FUN! 
Ok, I'll post the link after I have two posts. Sheesh :tongue:


----------



## Capt Uante (Jun 27, 2009)

*Video Link to Slot Car Movie*

Here's the link:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Excellent video!!! I'm still mad at myself for not getting to my Mach 1's sooner.. Your's came out perfect!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

pretty cool.


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Well done. I am digging the LED's. The layout in its dark, Batmanesque style of buildings is very cool as well. 
Way to go Cap'n.
Jim


----------



## Capt Uante (Jun 27, 2009)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Excellent video!!! I'm still mad at myself for not getting to my Mach 1's sooner.. Your's came out perfect!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


The tail lights were a trick. Cutting and shaping the holes took a little time and patience. It's the only one I did that way, all the others were just a round hole. I'm going to experiment further with my next car to include some red plastic "lens covers" and recessing the lights a little to dampen some of the brightness.


----------



## Zootmaster (Jun 12, 2008)

*Sweet!*

Awesome video, the lights really look good. One hell of a job.


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Nothing beats a good high-speed chase! Very well done!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Best slot car video ever!
hojoe


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice work, very cool stuff!


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

My 4 year old son gives it 2 :thumbsup::thumbsup: and an awesome. LOL Great video. Have fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

That was totally fantastic!!!! I laughed [email protected]$$ off!! Beautifully done.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Everyone loves a police chase...Rrrrrrrrrrr, rrrrrrrrrrr, rrrrrrrrrrrrrr*



T-jetjim said:


> Well done. I am digging the LED's. The layout in its dark, Batmanesque style of buildings is very cool as well.
> Way to go Cap'n.
> Jim



Exactly....Way Cool!

Bob...U gots talents...zilla


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

Ok ,I now need to get off my lazy blank,and put together my track that has been sitting collecting dust.....that was, to say the least a very cool vid!
I hope you do another one..

jimmy.p.


----------



## Capt Uante (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone...glad you enjoyed it and I appreciate the comments. I do have a sequel in the planning stage. Not sure if I can out-do this one, but I'm gonna try. I have decided on the title already..."Shadow City 2 - Girls Can't Drive". Of course the full plot hasn't been hatched yet.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Definitely three thumbs up! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Capt Uante (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks RR, 
How did you like the Roadrunner in the movie? Messing with it has made me want to get a real one! A Yellow one even! lol ...btw, I painted the Gran Torino in the movie (white with brown top) to resemble my first car in High School back in 1979. It almost got left out of the movie all together, but I included it in a cameo role just for fun and as the movie developed...it actually had a bigger part than planned. Here's a picture of my High School Car. Sure miss that Car, never should have sold it!


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Nice job on the video! Bell bottoms and long hair, I remember those days... 

GP


----------



## Capt Uante (Jun 27, 2009)

Don't forget those Bell Bottoms were Tan Corduroy! lol


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Kewl retro picture...you look like the kid that road the Harley Davidson in "The Bad News Bears". lol


----------



## Capt Uante (Jun 27, 2009)

I think I went to see that movie at the Theater!


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

That Video just made my day. Keep up the good work, hope to see another one soon.

Omega


----------



## djeddiebee (Jul 9, 2008)

Just watched for the first time. Way cool !!! All your time and effort was well worth it.


----------



## Capt Uante (Jun 27, 2009)

There was certainly lots of time and effort involved. But the next one should be easier from the lessons learned. I'm on starting with the car mods this weekend.


----------



## Capt Uante (Jun 27, 2009)

Capt Uante said:


> Thanks RR,
> How did you like the Roadrunner in the movie? Messing with it has made me want to get a real one! A Yellow one even! lol ...btw, I painted the Gran Torino in the movie (white with brown top) to resemble my first car in High School back in 1979. It almost got left out of the movie all together, but I included it in a cameo role just for fun and as the movie developed...it actually had a bigger part than planned. Here's a picture of my High School Car. Sure miss that Car, never should have sold it!


Well this whole slot car business rekindled my interest in finding that old Gran Torino from my High School days. I searched around several places trying to locate the VIN and no luck, so basically no luck in finding it. BUT! During the process I decided to see if I could find a similar one and I finally did. I'm buying it this weekend! Flying up to Oregon from Arizona and driving it back! Sweet! Funny how one thing leads to another. Here's a couple of pics of the New Car.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Capt Uante said:


> Thanks RR,
> How did you like the Roadrunner in the movie? Messing with it has made me want to get a real one! A Yellow one even! lol ...btw, I painted the Gran Torino in the movie (white with brown top) to resemble my first car in High School back in 1979. It almost got left out of the movie all together, but I included it in a cameo role just for fun and as the movie developed...it actually had a bigger part than planned. Here's a picture of my High School Car. Sure miss that Car, never should have sold it!


Loved the RR in the movie, especially the way you had it lit. Looked like the real thing. Partial to RR's. One of my first cars was a 73 back in the 70's. Just unloaded my 1970 RR convert about two years ago. Not sure I want to get back into getting another oldie. Maybe in a couple years. Great looking Torino. Always want one of those 76 Starsky & Hutch versions. Sweet! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Cool video, what did you use for the lights ? leds, but what type of leds ?

thanks

ps : if anyone 's got good technical info source for lightning our little cars...thanks too (I'm planning to model some 1/64 -certainly magnetless tyco 440x2- le mans cars with real lights quite soon...)


----------



## Capt Uante (Jun 27, 2009)

I never had a Roadrunner. My older sister's boyfriend had one, a Big '69 which I really liked til some jerk fire-bombed it! But I've always liked the old Plymouths and Dodges, in fact first car I ever drove was my brother's '68 Charger. A buddy and I took it for a spin without his permission when I was 15. Ah, the good ol' days!


----------



## Capt Uante (Jun 27, 2009)

demether said:


> Cool video, what did you use for the lights ? leds, but what type of leds ?
> 
> thanks
> 
> ps : if anyone 's got good technical info source for lightning our little cars...thanks too (I'm planning to model some 1/64 -certainly magnetless tyco 440x2- le mans cars with real lights quite soon...)



I got the LEDs from Evan Designs. http://www.modeltrainsoftware.com/ledlights1.html They have an internet store with mostly train stuff, but a great selection of LEDs. I used the 1.8 mm size for the Head and Tail lights. Just contact the website and they'll help you out with whatever you need.


----------



## Slotcar Bob (Jul 10, 2008)

Now That was a Cool Vidio.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Capt Uante said:


> Thanks everyone...glad you enjoyed it and I appreciate the comments. I do have a sequel in the planning stage. Not sure if I can out-do this one, but I'm gonna try. I have decided on the title already..."Shadow City 2 - Girls Can't Drive". Of course the full plot hasn't been hatched yet.


They say sequels usually don't live up to the quality of the original, but I'll bet you can make it just as good! Two thumbs up!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

ok, that's AWESOME. you've inspired me. i may have to get the SlotCam up and running again...

--rick


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

TOO COOL!!!!!!

Great video


----------



## slotrod (May 21, 2007)

*my video*





This is my little lay out. It is on a 4 X 3 using Tomy track. All buildings are kits I have painted. Bridge is cutom build.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Very cool and nice detail.


----------



## Capt Uante (Jun 27, 2009)

Yeah great detail in the "Dukes" track video Slotrod! I guess you've got the perfect hobby for those long Canadian winters eh?:thumbsup:


----------



## X2ioner (Jun 4, 2009)

That took quite a imagination, excellent video! 2 thumbs up!


----------



## X2ioner (Jun 4, 2009)

This is a great video, it took a lot of imagination to put ot all together, great job.


not to change the subject but how can I post a video myself?


----------



## Capt Uante (Jun 27, 2009)

X2ioner said:


> This is a great video, it took a lot of imagination to put ot all together, great job.
> 
> 
> not to change the subject but how can I post a video myself?


You just have to post it on youtube or somewhere similar, like yahoo videos etc, then just copy and paste the url in a thread.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice video slotrod!!! Excellent detail work on the buildings and landscaping!!!! Nice!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BrentCorvette (Jun 11, 2008)

Looks like that police car went a little overboard with the voodoo juice.


----------



## Capt Uante (Jun 27, 2009)

BrentCorvette said:


> Looks like that police car went a little overboard with the voodoo juice.


LOL, That was actually a stand-in double....I didn't want to "Fry" one of my nice cars!


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Cool video! Great little layout too. You've created the illusion of a much bigger track. Great details and modeling work! :thumbsup:


----------



## X2ioner (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow really like the Dukes Of hazzard track, this is another great video... may i ask which program you used to edit it with?

NICE WORK!


----------



## Capt Uante (Jun 27, 2009)

X2ioner said:


> Wow really like the Dukes Of hazzard track, this is another great video... may i ask which program you used to edit it with?
> 
> NICE WORK!



The "Dukes" track and video aren't mine, they belong to "Slotrod". As for my video editing, I use Vegas Movie Studio 9.0 - Not expensive and does the trick!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Far Out Dukes video man...*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Nice video slotrod!!! Excellent detail work on the buildings and landscaping!!!! Nice!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


What slotcarman said slotrod. Couldn't have said it any better! Loved the video and your layout too!!

Bob...Ditto on Dat...zilla


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

fantastic! Hats off to the capt!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Cappy's and Slotrod's layouts rock....*

Loved Slotrod's when he posted it awhile ago.... Still do to this day. :thumbsup::thumbsup:.. Even better in moving pictures. As is Cappy's track. I must admit some inspiration for my current layout was drawn from Slotrod's layout, but many guys have never seen it cause it's buried on the railroad board from Sept 2007. Wanna know what's cooler than one Slotrod layout??? Two of them !!! Betcha this would be fun...










It is my belief that we could all benefit from a *sticky* under track building where actively posting, seldom posting, or even once in a blue moon posting members could put a few pics of their layout. Not a build thread, just a gallery of member tracks. A member could always start his or her own thread on their own build and many have... I'm thinking more along the lines of a *"coffee table book"* type thread with LOTS of pictures. 

Anyone second that type of thread? As it is now, you do have to dig quite a bit to see a sampling of member tracks. 

nd


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Not a bad idea, ND.. I second it!! :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

ND, that is a good idea. I vote for you to start the thread with the ground rules.
I got pics ready to post.

Rich


----------



## Capt Uante (Jun 27, 2009)

Made it back from Oregon with the "New" Gran Torino. About a 1200 mile trip and the car made it nicely with only one incident...a busted power steering hose. 
Of course this new project is pushing back my slot car movie sequel a bit...but I'll still get it done this fall!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks better than the ad pics!! Nice score!! May you have many trouble free miles with her!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotrod (May 21, 2007)

X2ioner said:


> Wow really like the Dukes Of hazzard track, this is another great video... may i ask which program you used to edit it with?
> 
> NICE WORK!


I used Windows Movie Maker programs . It comes with xp and newer. This is one of the new tracks I will be working on.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

@slotrod : what did you used for the road fences, please ? 


thanks


----------



## yort (Jul 17, 2009)

great job i loved it cant wait to show my 4 year old son!


----------



## Capt Uante (Jun 27, 2009)

slotrod said:


> I used Windows Movie Maker programs . It comes with xp and newer. This is one of the new tracks I will be working on.


That's an interesting track. Who makes it?


----------



## slotrod (May 21, 2007)

demether said:


> @slotrod : what did you used for the road fences, please ?
> 
> 
> thanks


Gurard rails are painted Tomy rails, all fence matter is all H.O. train supplies and any good hobby shop can order from Walters.


----------



## slotrod (May 21, 2007)

Capt Uante said:


> That's an interesting track. Who makes it?


All track is Tomy except the junctions which are old Aurora AFX . You can get a adapter from AFX to the new Tomy. I will working lights and building when compete with a dinner with flashing lights.


----------



## johnnyl (Apr 13, 2009)

I love the mustang police car is that a Auto World? Jeremy LJLRC


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*whoa!*

That was a cool video Capt Uante! Please share some of you led expertise, please! {lease show us some under hood shots on the cars, ect...


----------



## Capt Uante (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks, glad you liked it. I'll post some pictures next week. I'm bummed that I haven't had time to work on my sequel as I'm moving for job reasons. But next year, It'll get done. No family or friends at the new place! lol


----------



## johnnyl (Apr 13, 2009)

Capt Uante is that a Auto World Mustang Police Car or a AFX? Merry Christmas to all Hobby Talk Viewers. Jeremy LJLRC


----------



## Capt Uante (Jun 27, 2009)

It's a AFX. 

btw, I've not forgotten about this forum...just been busy with my '73 Gran Torino I bought back in August. At the end of Feb 2010 I'm going to be moving temporarily to Florida where I plan on making the sequel to my slot car video. I've done a lot of thinking about it and have great plans for another action packed slot car adventure!

My '73 Gran Torino after adding the Hood Scoop


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow!!! Your Torino is looking SWEET!!!! And I'm not a Ford guy!! :lol: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Capt Uante (Jun 27, 2009)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Wow!!! Your Torino is looking SWEET!!!! And I'm not a Ford guy!! :lol: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks!!! I actually got it because it was similar to my first car, which I painted that one car in my movie to look like. Making that slot car video set me off on a quest which ended in me buying the Gold Torino. Here's a 30 years later picture I took shortly after I got the car and set it up with the proper wheels and such. The top picture was taken in 1979 and the lower in 2009. Same place.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Now that's cool!! Almost like a time machine!! Hop behind the wheel of the gold one and you feel 30 years younger!! :lol:


----------



## Capt Uante (Jun 27, 2009)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Now that's cool!! Almost like a time machine!! Hop behind the wheel of the gold one and you feel 30 years younger!! :lol:



lol, For the first few weeks that was pretty true...now it's just fun!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

ok, that flashback picture is awesome. makes me want to go look for a '73 Nova or a '70 Monte Carlo. those are the two I miss...

way to relive the dream... :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## Mile Hi Kat (Jan 2, 2021)

This is....amazing. And nearly 12 years old as I sit here writing this! What kind of camera did you use?? I only wish I could get mine to look so clean! Man, I gotta invest in some new equipment...


----------

